# mitsubishi t200 porting advice needed!



## glowped (Nov 10, 2014)

Hey all, I came across this site in search of info on the Raisman Platt replacement cylinder kit I got for my Mitsubishi t200

This engine was used in the snapper 410 brush cutter, but it is used to drive a motorized scooter in my application
It has a Nikki carb, I believe an NK1

The original piston blew a ring and got torn up because of poor tuning and an intake leak

It still runs and pulls my weight but I have been told the compression feels low
So once I was able to figure out the model of the engine (it has no marking except 'made in Japan') I found a replacement cyl kit for $40 on eBay which seemed a good deal

I saw that you guys are into modding and tuning engines here and have a lot of knowledge so I was hoping to get some advice on where to go with the replacement cyl

I am wondering if I should shave some material off the bottom? To raise compression.. I was planning to use thin copper as my base gasket
What is the best method to do this when the cylinder has skirts protuding into the body?

Also info on porting or just cleaning up the exhaust and intake, chamfers ect, I'll attach pics and maybe you can tell me what you think

Already planning to have a different muffler set up, but wondering about the carb, the stock setup seems to have fairly smaller opening coming from the carb than is at the engine port.. Is this normal or should the hole (where the mix exits to the port) match in size to the intake port?
Not sure how to find a different carb that would fit
The current one has only idle and high speed screws, and a needle valve throttle

Any other info you guys can give is appreciated, the new cylinder seems to have some casting residue or something stuck to it not sure if that is something to worry about

Also if anyone knows if the larger bore/newer TL43 and TL52 pistons can bolt to this I would love to know that

Thanks and please let me know if more info is needed


----------



## glowped (Nov 10, 2014)

1. Cylinder base, also the casting residue
2. Cylinder intake side
3. Cylinder exhaust side
4. Exhaust port
5. Intake port
6. Exhaust thru intake
7. Intake thru exhaust


----------

